# Swim in Peace, Picasso.



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Picasso was truly a masterpiece of a fish. I only had this guy for 6 months, then he mysteriously died. But when he was alive, he filled my life with color. He would eagerly eat the food I offered him, I was getting really close to getting him to master the flare on demand trick, and he was just the sweetest little thing, always swimming up to me when I came in the room, and he loved to follow me finger around. He passed away last night, and I will miss him dearly.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## The Wickedest Witch (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for your sympathies, guys.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear. :-(


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry, he sounds like he was a great fish!


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss; however, I'm glad to hear that (however brief his time was) while he was alive, that you two brought joy to each other. Rest in peace, little Picasso.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Thanks again, we really did have some awesome times together.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Cool name! Love to see a pic of him. Sorry he's gone though. :-(


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I would love to see his picture too.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Here was the first pic I ever took of him, you can't really see much of him in this one though. I would show you a nicer pic, but my phone isn't letting me upload photos right now.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

I'M SO SORRY TTnTT


----------



## sarah13 (Aug 6, 2013)

he's so cute i'm so sorry for your loss  but at least you had each other for the short amount of time you had together.


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

It never easy losing these amazing fish that bring use such joy. I hope you know that he live the best life.


----------

